# Advice on where to go in Europe



## barnies girl (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all

I am a newbie on here and would love your advice.

We have had the basic tests done here and have been told that we will require IFV/ICSI as my OH has low healthy sperm count. I seem to be ok but nothing has been happening for us.

The waiting list on the NHS is too long and private costs are too expensive.

I have been trawling through the internet aboutIVF in Europe and and am so confused about the best place to go and where has the best success and would love to know your experiences good and bad about clinics in: Denmark, Spain, sweden, Austria and Norway.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

HI there

Of the places you listed you will find the most information and travellers on FF going to Spain.  There are a lot of choices of clinics that are very used to having English speaking foreigners for patients and travel there is easy from UK and most places.
If you look under the locations area under International you will see various threads from clinics.  

b123


----------



## coconutkym (Dec 9, 2006)

i went to IM spain, they were good but v  v expensive, some europe clinic are cheap but have v v long waits eg reprofit in czeck 

maybe send a standard email to all clinicc saying whai price(to include likley drugs costs for u and donor) and likley wating list. soem had waits of 2 rs wen i did this in the autumn.

alo maybe factor in how esasy it is tpo fly to diff clinics form airports near u  and likley cost of flights.freq of flights. i thin that might be why moscow is not v popualr u see, and spain is popoular.

i am now going to repromeda in czech cos cheaper than IM, and have failed twice at IM  and waiting to try a new place and we can fly  to bratislavea which is 1 and half hrs train form clinic

best wishes

coco


----------



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sarah
You probably have this sorted by now - but I am going to Reprofit in Czech Republic using my own eggs. There was no waiting list - I could decide when I wanted to go. It is very cheap and has great reports. I did arrange my treatment a couple of moths ago so waiting list may have changed, but as far as I know the waiting list for using donor eggs is about 7 months, own eggs - no wait.
frang


----------

